# Classical Suggestions



## sammyg29 (Mar 1, 2019)

Looking for any classical song that has a strong opening like Mozart, Overture to Don Giovanni.

Please give any and all suggestions. Does not have to be Mozart.


----------



## FleshRobot (Jan 27, 2014)

Beethoven's 5th Symphony


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

I'm sure you'll get some great suggestions here on your topic. There are many strong openings to classical works, from the openings of Beethoven's Third and Fifth and to the openings of Grieg's and Tchaikovsky's Piano Concertos. If you seek only movements, you'll find strong openings on the second movement of Beethoven's Ninth and on the fourth movement of Tchaikovsky's Fourth Symphony. Too many strong openings to list in brief space.

So, I'll offer only one, which perhaps none other here would have suggested. Of course, it may depend upon what you mean as "strong". But I propose this: Einojuhani Rautavaara's Fifth Symphony -- one of the strongest and most startling symphonic openings I know.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Mozart's 40th and 41st symphony movement 1s.


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

Beethoven Coriolan Overture


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2019)

Prokofiev's 2nd symphony springs immediately to mind as does Trevor Wishart's _Red Bird._


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2019)

Richard Strauss' Also Sprach Zarathustra


----------



## BachIsBest (Feb 17, 2018)

Hard to get a bigger opening than Mahler's Symphony no. 8. I think Mahler thought to first come in with the organ (all the stops pulled) and then just to get the audience warmed up he might as well have the 1000 person Choir enter in shortly after.


----------

